# Automator -> Script -> Mémoire



## MacControle (20 Janvier 2013)

*Bonjour, j'aimerais, grâce à Automator, créer un processus, ou une application, qui ce lancerais automatiquement au démarrage de mon mac.
* *
J'aimerais, que ce processus ou cette application, purge la mémoire toute les Heures grâce à un script.
* *
Seulement, je n'utilise presque pas Automator ( essayer deux ou trois fois ) et je ne comprend pas trop comment faire.
*​* 


Au lancement du logiciel il me propose plusieurs choix dont : processus et application, une fois cliqué sur l'un des deux j'ai réussi à localiser: exécuter un script shell, donc voilà mon premier problème: Dans la fenêtre 3 lettres sont écrites : cat, que signifient-t-elle ?

Deuxième problème: La commande pour purger la mémoire est-elle bien : purge ? Si oui dois-je la mettre après cat ? ou remplacer cat ? ou autre chose ?

Troisième problème : Comment faire pour que le script s'exécute toutes les Heures ? Après le démarage de mon mac ? (d'ailleurs est-ce possible ?).



Merci d'avance pour votre aide *


----------



## VeryBigBro (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pour être honnête avec toi, je ne vais pas te répondre la dessus parce que je ne sais pas comment faire de script automator mais je vais soulever une question :

Sachant qu'une purge de la mémoire revient a demander en un laps de temps très court une quantité colossale de mémoire RAM, afin que le système "libère" la mémoire non utilisée pour palier a cette demande qui est ensuite finalement libérée, est ce que ton besoin en mémoire est si important pour que tu infliges ce stress à ta machine?

VBB


----------



## MacControle (21 Janvier 2013)

*C'est vrai quand y réfléchissant, toutes les deux heures ce n'est pas forcément nécessaire, mais j'aimerais tout de même le programmer pour qu'il effectue cette commande au moins une fois par jours.

Merci de ta réponse  *


----------



## VeryBigBro (21 Janvier 2013)

Je vais continuer a creuser pour savoir si ça vaut vraiment le coup 

Tu disposes de combien de mémoire vive? Tu utilises tant d'applications différentes que ça?


----------



## link93300 (21 Janvier 2013)

Voici le script:


```
repeat
    do shell script "purge"
    delay 3600
end repeat
```
repeat: On répète à l'infinie (à confirmer)
do shell script "purge": On éxécute la ligne de commande purge
delay 3600 : On attend 1 heure

Après je pense qu'il te suffit juste de le démarrer en arrière plan au démarrage du mac. Mais je ne connais pas Automator.


----------



## jpheon (21 Janvier 2013)

Il n'y a pas, à mon avis, de raisons de vouloir purger de la mémoire vive puisque c'est justement son travail que être utilisée afin d'accélérer les différentes tâches que l'on souhaite accomplir.

MacOS gère très bien la mémoire tel qu'il le fait par défaut. Mais encore, purger la mémoire pourrait ralentir l'ordinateur.

Si je peux me le permettre je crois que tu dois confondre mémoire inactive avec "mémoire indisponible" vs. mémoire disponible, car justement la mémoire inactive est déjà occupé par de l'information, mais si un logiciel en a besoins il prendra la place qu'il lui faut sur cette mémoire.


----------



## MacControle (21 Janvier 2013)

*D'accord, merci pour ses réponses, pour info, je possède 4go de ram, donc pour vous aucune utilité de purger la mémoire ?
Ou pourrais-je me renseigner sur le fonctionnement et l'utilisation de la ram sur un mac ?

Merci  *


----------



## jpheon (21 Janvier 2013)

Voici un lien qui éclairera votre lanterne sur le sujet.

Revenez vite sur la voie de la raison! 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1342?viewlocale=fr_FR


Sinon il est possible que vous manquiez réellement de mémoire. Pour régler ce problème, la seule solution reste de changer sa mémoire vive pour une de plus grande capacité.


----------



## MacControle (21 Janvier 2013)

*Merci pour cette réponse rapide, je comprend mieux maintenant les termes affichés, par contre, je me rends compte que pour une utilisation simple, c'est à dire internet, mail, traitement de texte ect... ma mémoire suffit largement, par contre dés que je commence à utiliser des applications gourmande ou des jeux nécessitants beaucoup l'ordinateur, j'ai l'impression que ma mémoire est juste...

Que pensez-vous de 4Go ? Devrais-je passer à 8Go, combien cela pourrait-il me coûter ? Je précise que j'utilise beaucoup ces applications gourmandes  


*


----------



## jpheon (21 Janvier 2013)

Ce détaillant de mémoires devrait vous donner une idée sur ce que vous pouvez faire.

http://www.crucial.com/

Étant donné que le prix des mémoires très abordable, je vous recommande d'acheter le plus de mémoire possible si vous en avez les moyens.


----------



## MacControle (21 Janvier 2013)

*Effectivement avec quelques recherches, le prix reviendrais vers 70 euros pour pas mal de mémoire, par contre comment puis-je savoir la ram maximum que je peu installer ? Et surtout est-ce facile à installer ? -> Macbookpro 2011 (celui fournit avec osx mountain lion).*


----------



## lastnero (22 Janvier 2013)

Il me semble que c'est 16 go le max (2 fois 8go).

Si tu as un macbook pro de fin 2011, tu peux peut etre meme envisager de mettre de la 1600Mhz (tu changes de ram, c'est l'occasion révée).

Pour plus d'infos :
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page1

Moi, sur un 13" 2011, j'ai fais le changement, avec de la 1600 (8go). Aucun soucis ça marche bien.


----------



## MacControle (22 Janvier 2013)

Ok, je verrais ça


----------

